# Regrets of the dying.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Recent article on MSN Money lists the "Top 6 regrets of the dying".

1. I wish I'd had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the life others expected of me.
2. I wish I had not worked as hard.
3. I wish I had the courage to express my feelings.
4. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.
5. I wish I had let myself be happier.
6. I wish I had saved more for retirement.

Me, hummm, regrets? Guilty, specially of #'s 1, 3, and 5 and I'm not dying - well, least not in the near future or that I'm aware of happening soon. :umno:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, you only get 1 chance, make the most of it. My kids say I deserve my early retirement as I have worked hard since I was 12. I didn't think it was all that hard as I was living it. Looking back it has been hard on my body. I have done it my way, even with all the people saying I was happy because I didn't want much. I didn't want all the baggage holding me back. I may not have a lot but I have all I need or want and will enjoy the rest of my life. I look back and miss farming and it really bothered me when I had to leave it but it was and is for the best. They say farmers never retire, they just get planted. I am happy to have retired and enjoy the time I have left. At least I don't have to worry any about having to take care of a bunch of stuff I never use, taxes, upkeep. theft, etc. I have NO regrets....James


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Since we are all dying,we all have a stake in saying--those things we'll never have a chance to say, somethings, like we wish....we hope...we want you to know you are loved.

Benjamin Button (a movie):


> For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There's no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of. If you find that you're not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again.


that quote, felt just about right to me.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

"It's never to late to start livin',
To get out and have some fun..."

I try to be brave and take steps to doing what I want, and I guess I have. Things don't always turn out like you thought, but then you know. My dog and I went backpacking when I was 19 and weighed 82 pounds. Something most people wouldn't do. But I did it.

I left my husband with nothing but the clothes on my back. Had to live with my parents for a while but it was worth it, as was fighting to get my child from him. Built a house with my present DH. 

Sometimes just walking up to someone and saying hello takes courage. Being who you are isn't about being an astronaut or a ditch digger it's about being the person you are.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

No second guessing. Everything done was the right thing to do, at that time and place and with the available information.

Nobody ever stands up and says, "Gee, I think I'll make some decisions I'll regret for the rest of my life today!"

Mon


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

frogmammy- so right. Partly the contentment of life has to do with accepting what exists. 
Most decisions are made to give yourself as much happiness as possible. It's just that you sometimes have to experience a choice to know that it wasn't such a perfect fit for yourself after all.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I am what I am.
I done what I done.
All that I done has resulted in what I am , will be remembered for and can do.
I regret nothing, not even not mastering the proper form of haiku. :rotfl:

When I am near the end of my dying I will simply look forward to a final drink in the company of the Remorseless Old Foe before I depart in his hand instead of whining any regrets to some reporter or blogger


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

I have no regrets about my life because even through hardship I learned to have compassion and empathy for others. I have a great husband who married me 35 years ago and took on my kids.He is my best friend and we have each others backs. He is the one person I can always count on through thick and thin and he can count on me. 
We raised four kids and a grandson. No regrets there either.

To me life is like a book with many chapters. One chapter ends and another begins opening up new possibilities, adventures and experiences. Life changes but never is dull. Now I am free to do the many things I dreamed of doing but never had time to do when raising a family. 

It is never too late to learn new things as long as we are alive! I welcome new challenges with each new day.

When this life ends I look forward to a new life in the Kingdom of our Creator. Life goes on.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I like this: 


> Nobody ever stands up and says, "Gee, I think I'll make some decisions I'll regret for the rest of my life today!"


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> *Since we are all dying,we all have a stake in saying-*-those things we'll never have a chance to say, somethings, like we wish....we hope...we want you to know you are loved.


Since we are all dying, we all have a stake in saying....
We all have an expiration date.
Not all of us know when it is.....
Thanks for puttin' that out there. It's SO true!



> Benjamin Button (a movie):
> 
> For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be.
> There's no time limit, stop whenever you want.
> ...


 _"The purpose of lifeâs journey is not to arrive at the grave with a well-preserved body, but rather to Slide in Sideways, completely used up, yelling and screaming, Holy Crap what a ride!"_


I wana be THAT gal.
I want to squeeze every ounce of life I can out of the day, given to me.
Yeah, I wana be that gal!!


----------



## mrs D (Jul 24, 2013)

The decisions we make in life help us to become the person we are. Regrets are wasted emotions. The older I get the more I like myself and I realize those not so good decisions helped me get here.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

For the most part i have done it right. I don't like that i have never been truly loved with the exception of God. I've had times where i have had alot, and have had times i've had little. But, I always came out OK. 

My dad has Parkinson's real bad along with Dementia, never thought he would get old, weak, or feeble. He was a mans man. Lost my mom 5 years ago to Cancer. My folks never went on Vaca. w=they were always goin to travel after retirement, That didn't really happen for either of em.
The thing i would like to accomplish next is find the right woman, i have the rest in line. I've had the toys, and stuff. Wore most of it out and don't need those distractions anymore. A glass of wine, good conversation, crickets, a fire thats about the best time i can imagine. Just had a thought! remember the song "I can only imagine" literally the very best song ever written! Look it up! I dare you, it will change your life!!!


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I have regrets. There are things that I have done that, looking back in time, I wish that I hadn't done. But I also know why I made the choices that I did and, so be it, what's done is done. 
I may do something really stupid tomorrow but, not being all-knowing, I make the best decision with the information that I have available to me.
I was trying to come up with some pithy, meaningful sentence to add on here about life and my waning existence but I came up with nothing. I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

There&#8217;s a song written by Beth Nielsen Chapman in 1989 that just about sums it up for me.

&#8220;I've got a long list of real good reasons for all the things I've done.
I've got a picture in the back of my mind of what I've lost and what I've won.
I've survived every situation knowing when to freeze and when to run,
And regret is just a memory written on my brow, and there's nothing I can do about it now.&#8221;
(More)

It was a #1 Single for Willie Nelson. (Nothing I Can Do About It Now)

CD in Oklahoma


----------

